# ADOPTED---Golden in WV Shelter



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Return to search results 



















*Major *

*Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Winfield, WV *

Large • Young • Male 
















 
This is Major and he lives in the shelter right now. He is a sweetie and he is in desperate need of a loving home, what about yours? If interested, call the shelter at 304-586-0249. E-mail is [email protected]. The cost for dogs is $40, which includes sterilization( if you use our vets), first shots, first worming. If the dog has not been sterilized, there is a separate deposit required of $50 which will be returned to you upon proof of confirmation of the sterilization (out of state must leave a check for it to be returned by mail). If interested and live out of state please contact us the day before by closing time and we will hold the pet for you for two hours after opening. If you cannot adopt but would like to sponsor a pet or donate toward our spay/neuter program please contact us by telephone, email, or write PARC, 1 Sabre Rd., Winfield, WV 25213 10/20/10

*More about Major*


This guy is gorgeous.....I'll try to email the WV rescues


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I decided to call Almost Heaven instead of emailing them about this gorgeous boy. I was told that I shouldn't contact them, that they "take care" of all the dogs in WV. When I asked if they were going to pull him, she asked me if I was prepared to come up and get him. This was one nasty, rude woman who told me not to contact them about Goldens in need. I sure hope this poor boys rescue doesn't depend on her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I decided to call Almost Heaven instead of emailing them about this gorgeous boy. I was told that I shouldn't contact them, that they "take care" of all the dogs in WV. When I asked if they were going to pull him, she asked me if I was prepared to come up and get him. This was one nasty, rude woman who told me not to contact them about Goldens in need. I sure hope this poor boys rescue doesn't depend on her.


Whoa-how rude is that!

This boy is absolutely beautiful, what a deal too- $40 adopt fee. I just hope the right person gets him and not the first person who shows up with money in hand at that fee.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I decided to call Almost Heaven instead of emailing them about this gorgeous boy. I was told that I shouldn't contact them, that they "take care" of all the dogs in WV. When I asked if they were going to pull him, she asked me if I was prepared to come up and get him. This was one nasty, rude woman who told me not to contact them about Goldens in need. I sure hope this poor boys rescue doesn't depend on her.


That was rude and uncalled for. Fingers crossed for this lovely red boy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I decided to call Almost Heaven instead of emailing them about this gorgeous boy. I was told that I shouldn't contact them, that they "take care" of all the dogs in WV. When I asked if they were going to pull him, she asked me if I was prepared to come up and get him. This was one nasty, rude woman who told me not to contact them about Goldens in need. I sure hope this poor boys rescue doesn't depend on her.


You need to send a letter to the president of AH and let them know. No rescue should be responding to concerned people that way and the officers of the rescue need to know a volunteer is doing that.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Has anyone alerted Jax's Mom? I know she was looking for a younger dog and he looks quite young to me.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I called the shelter about this boy. They will not let rescues pull, unless they are unable to adopt him out. In speaking with the NICE gentleman at the shelter, he said he thought he was a purebred, and was sure he would not be up for euthanasia. Sounds like this boy will be safe.

If I were in the market, I'd definitely make the 8 hour round trip for him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I called the shelter about this boy. They will not let rescues pull, unless they are unable to adopt him out. In speaking with the NICE gentleman at the shelter, he said he thought he was a purebred, and was sure he would not be up for euthanasia. Sounds like this boy will be safe.
> 
> If I were in the market, I'd definitely make the 8 hour round trip for him!


 
He's gorgeous, I don't see the mix in him, but it's hard to tell from just the one picture. 

Wish I could take him myself.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Major*

here is Major's petfinder link-what a beauty!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Winfield, WV | Major


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Just heard back from Almost Heaven (Dawn, I think I was right about being overwhelmed)

Hi Kathi:

I think the whole world knows about this dog. The shelter will not release him to rescue right now as they want to adopt him out locally (ugh) - they say he's in no danger (which I also doubt)

They have our name and we will keep checking back - - - - - - - - - this is not a good shelter to work with

Sounds like they will keep an eye on him.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update Kathi!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wish I lived in WV! I can't seem to find any Goldens here in Vancouver, Canada...I guess that is a bit of too long of a trek to get this little guy. He's red which is what I really want but a Golden is what I'm holding out for so I will be patient! He is gorgeous though and I hope he finds a nice forever home.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I really wish I had my own place! I would take him in a heart beat! 
Hopefully he'll find a wonderful home.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Too bad someone couldn't 'adopt' him and then give him to rescue.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> Too bad someone couldn't 'adopt' him and then give him to rescue.


It wouldn't be the first time it's been done.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

:I saw that Major is no longer on PetFinder, so I called the shelter. This beautiful boy was adopted!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Yippeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God-so happy for Major!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That's great news!! Thank you for checking on him.


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm SOOOOO glad! I've been thinking about ever since I saw this post. I'm currently living at home to save money while I'm finishing up grad school, and have been begging my dad to let me go get him. His response was trying to help me find a house to rent haha. I'm glad this sweet boy found a home!


----------

